# Helgoland



## raubangler (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Wer kennt gute Bootsangelplätze rund um Helgoland (+/- 15sm)?

Um die Insel selbst ist ja scheinbar alles Naturschutzgebiet geworden. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Da brauchst Du Daten von Wracks - oder im Sommer auf Makrele.
Sonst ist da nix (mehr).............
Länger her, immer noch interessant und ich denke gerne daran zurück:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juni2003_23_Nordsee.htm


----------



## raubangler (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du Daten von Wracks - oder im Sommer auf Makrele.
> Sonst ist da nix (mehr).............
> Länger her, immer noch interessant und ich denke gerne daran zurück:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juni2003_23_Nordsee.htm




Netter Bericht!

Ist das immer noch so?
Alles leergefischt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Schollen solls massenhaft geben inzwischen in der Nordsee - war seitdem da nicht mehr unterwegs...


----------



## raubangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Vielleicht lohnt es ja, den Börtebooten zu folgen, wenn die zum Angeln auslaufen.
Die sollten ja wissen, wo es noch was zu holen gibt.

Oder war jemand bereits in letzter Zeit mit einem Börteboot angeln und hat sich die Koordinaten gemerkt?


----------



## ragbar (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Ich war  vor einigen Jahren mit nem Börteboot mit draußen, es wurde nicht weit von der Insel am Inselsockel in einer Krautzone gefischt und nicht schlecht gefangen. Gefischt wurde wegen der Hängergefahr mit zwei Octopussis|bigeyes am Seitenarm mit Endblei.
 Das sollte heute auch noch funktionieren. Allerdings sollte man keine Norwegen-mäßigen Fischstückzahlen und -größen erwarten.


----------



## Justsu (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



raubangler schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt es ja, den Börtebooten zu folgen, wenn die zum Angeln auslaufen.
> Die sollten ja wissen, wo es noch was zu holen gibt.
> 
> Oder war jemand bereits in letzter Zeit mit einem Börteboot angeln und hat sich die Koordinaten gemerkt?


 
Problem dabei ist meines Wissens nach, dass die Einheimischen mit Ihren Börtebooten eine "Sondergenehmigung" haben und auf dem Felssockel angeln (lassen) dürfen, was normalsterblichen wegen Naturschutz, etc. untersagt ist... Ist aber nur hörensagen, von daher keine gesicherte Info, aber solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher mal checken!

Ansonsten soll es im Sommer rund um die Insel (auch im größeren Radius) Makrelenschwärme geben, ich persönlich habe aber noch nie einen dort gesehen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Habe da auch 2x geangelt, ist aber auch schon etwas her. Beim ersten Mal gings auf Dorsch. Es wurden auch gute Stückzahlen gefangen, aber alles nur kleine Dorsche (lohnt eigentl. nicht, dann lieber Ostsee). Danach war ich da nochmal auf Makrele, das hat sich schon eher gelohnt. Was mit Butt auf hoher See ist keine Ahnung, aber die Nordsee hat ja eigentlich generell einen guten Bestand, vor allem Flunder, Kliesche.


----------



## raubangler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



Justsu schrieb:


> Problem dabei ist meines Wissens nach, dass die Einheimischen mit Ihren Börtebooten eine "Sondergenehmigung" haben und auf dem Felssockel angeln (lassen) dürfen, was normalsterblichen wegen Naturschutz, etc. untersagt ist... Ist aber nur hörensagen, von daher keine gesicherte Info, aber solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher mal checken!
> 
> Ansonsten soll es im Sommer rund um die Insel (auch im größeren Radius) Makrelenschwärme geben, ich persönlich habe aber noch nie einen dort gesehen...
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich kann von einer Sondergenehmigung nichts im Netz finden.
Müsste das nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht werden?

Das wäre aber auch der Hammer, wenn Touriboote(!!!) in ein Naturschutzgebiet dürfen und einzelne Angler mit Kleinbooten nicht.


----------



## mattes (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Angler mit Erstwohnsitz Helgoland dürfen im Hummerschutzgebiet angeln , alle anderen nicht . Die Wracks rund um Helgoland waren früher ein Paradies für Fisch heut fressen die Wasserjiffels alles auf , aber die sehen ja so niedlich aus .


----------



## mattes (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

der Schollenbestand ist so groß wie noch nie aber dafür muss man Richtung Weiße Bank (weit weg) , in Küstennähe werden die auch von den Seehunden weggefressen !


----------



## Sharky1 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

da wohnt man so nah am wasser, und wenn man ein bisschen meeresangeln will auf dorsch und co. muss man zu ostsee fahren.#q


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Ich war vor 3-4 Jahren auf der Insel, auch zum Angeln.
 Da geht schon etwas.

 Die Einheimischen durften auch ins Schutzgebiet, dort wird wohl auch sehr gut gefangen.
 ( und das ist wohl auch sehr gut überwacht, schließlich ist es in Sichtweite des Fischereischutzes)

 Haben sie aber zahlende Gäste dabei, müssen sie in freigegebenen Regionen bleiben.

 Die Kurztouren mit den Kleinbooten brachten aber ähnlich gute Fänge wie Tagestouren auf der Ostsee.
 Nur waren halt mehr Arten dabei.

 Vom Ufer war es aber auch nicht schlecht. 

 Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht.
 Auch wenn man beim ersten mal eigentlich erst Erfahrungen sammeln muss, ging da etwas.


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Das die Einheimischen mehr Rechte haben, als andere EU-Bürger, dürfte schwer gegen geltendes EU-Recht verstoßen.
Hierzu hat der EuGH schon einigen Vertretern von Einheimischenmodellen (Baulandvergabe etc.) auf die Finger geklopft.

Fehlt nur noch Helgoland.....


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Ist Helgoland in der Eu....?


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



phirania schrieb:


> Ist Helgoland in der Eu....?



Vermutlich ja......
Und eine Diskriminierung nach Wohnort GIBT ES NICHT MEHR IN DER EU!!

Wie sollte man vorgehen?
Eine Sondergenehmigung beantragen und bei Ablehnung klagen?
Oder ein Ticket kassieren und dann klagen?


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Ich wusste gar nicht das jeder Fischer in der EU fischen darf wo er im Moment möchte.


 Mag aber sein Du hast recht....
 Dann wird wohl die Fischerei im Schutzgebiet, dann möglicherweise für alle ganz verboten.

 Ich verstehe ehrlicherweise dein Problem nicht, warum Du eine sinnvoll eingeschränkte Fischerei ablehnst.
 Es wird wohl eher ein Entgegenkommen sein, wenigstens ortsansässige Angler und Kleinfischer im Schutzgebiet weiter fischen zu lassen.
 Wäre umgekehrt schon recht seltsam, sie dann zum Verlassen der Insel zu zwingen, wenn sie angeln wollen.


 Ich denke, es steht auch Jedem frei, seinen ersten Wohnsitz auf die Insel zu verlagern.:q
 Da ist also gar kein EU-Bürger ausgegrenzt.


----------



## raubangler (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

@Bernd2000
Seit wann stellen Bootsangler für den Fischbestand um Helgoland ein Gefahr dar?
Wenn nur nichtkommerzielle Boote da rein dürfen (egal welcher Wohnort der Skipper hat), würde es doch keine Probleme geben.
Sooo viele Angelboote fahren da nun auch nicht hin. 
Ist ja nicht direkt um die Ecke.

Was mich wurmt, sind Einschränkungen für Angler, um durch diesen Aktionismus das Versagen der Fischereiaufsicht bei den gewerblichen Kollegen zu verheimlichen.

Und das vermutlich GEGEN GELTENDES RECHT!


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Na super, nun forderst Du ein elitäres Angelrecht, für alle die sich ein hochseetaugliches Boot leisten können.
 Kommerziell wären ja auch Angelkutter.

 Bitte nicht ganz erst nehmen.

 Ich denke aber auch, das es dort ganz schnell überfischt wäre.
 Wenn die Angaben richtig waren die man mir erzählte, fangen die wenigen Einzelangler (Fischer) an Einzelstellen gewaltig.
 Geht halt in die örtlichen Küchen und die Abfälle sind für die Reusen.
 Es gibt ja nicht viele Schutzgebiete, möglicherweise sehe es wo anderes heute ähnlich gut aus.


----------



## mattes (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Das sogenannte Hummerschutzgebiet war auch schon früher zu gewissen Zeiten gesperrt . Anfang der 80er wurde es für die Angler der Angelkutter ganz gesperrt , da es den Helgoländern ein Dorn im Auge war das so viele Angelkutter dort rumkurvten , wo sie doch lieber alleine mit ihren Gästen angeln wollten . Das Verbot kam , die Helgoländer hatten ihr Gebiet alleine , denn auch ihre Gäste durften nicht mehr !!! Im übrigen wurde in dem Gebiet auch nur mit Wasser gekocht , an manchen Tagen waren aber sehr gute Fänge möglich . Ich selber habe aber weit westlich und nordwestlich von Helgoland besser gefangen . Der heute riesige Seehundsbestand + Kegelrobben hält den Fischbestand schon kurz um die Insel .


----------



## raubangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

In welcher Verordnung steht eigentlich, dass Einheimische mehr Rechte haben sollen?

Hier ist noch so eine Luftnummer aus Helgoland:

https://www.segeln-forum.de/board5-reviere/board66-nordsee/49681-helgoland/
_Eine Skurilität am Rande:
Bei etwas Zeit vor Ort lohnt auch unbedingt ein Besuch der Düne, u. a. wegen der Kegelrobbenkolonie.
Dorthin fährt man kostenpflichtig mit der Dünenfähre.
Nun könnte man auf die Idee kommen, mit der eigenen Yacht rüberzufahren,  denn der Dünenhafen ist zwar gammelig, aber geräumig und mit  Fenderbrett wäre das durchaus zu machen.
Darf man aber nicht, irgendwie.
Ein Bekannter machte es vor einigen Jahren trotzdem.
Natürlich haben ihn die Börteboot-Monopolisten-Piraten umgehend angeschwärzt.
Die Waschpo kam rüber um ihn zu verscheuchen und er fragte sie nach der Rechtsgrundlage.
Einen Hafen könne nur der Eigentümer sperren.
Für den Dünenhafen fand sich aber keiner. Weder Bund, noch Land, noch  die Gemeinde Helgoland wollten etwas mit der wrackigen Anlage zu tun  haben.
Man musste ihn gewähren lassen._


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Ich bin regelmäßig am Suchen, kann aber diese Verordnung nicht finden, die den Helgoländern mehr Rechte einräumt....

Kennt die jemand oder kann beim Suchen helfen?


----------



## raubangler (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Bitte Bitte......mitsuchen!

Meldung an die EU-Komission mache ich dann.
Das ist ein ziemlich einfaches Verfahren.
Ich muss somit nicht in D klagen, sondern nur eine E-Mail an die Komission abschicken.
Die fragen dann bei der Regierung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach, was die davon halten.
Und danach gibt es ein  EU-Verfahren.
EU ist nicht nur doof....


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

http://www.helgoland.de/helgoland/zukunftskonzepte.html


----------



## raubangler (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://www.helgoland.de/helgoland/zukunftskonzepte.html



Hi Nobbi.

Wo steht denn da was von Befahrensregeln?


----------



## thomas19 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Hallo Leute,
was sind Börteboote und was sind Wasserjiffels? 
Wasserjiffels, den Begriff hab ich noch nie gehört. Klärt mich bitte mal auf!
Gruß
thomas19


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Moin 
thomas19

Ein Börteboot ist sone Nussschale in 10 mal 3 Meter bis zu 10 tonnen schwer|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> was sind Börteboote und was sind Wasserjiffels?
> Wasserjiffels, den Begriff hab ich noch nie gehört. Klärt mich bitte mal auf!




 Die Boote wurden ja schon beantwortet und Wasserjiffels nennen einige die Seehunde.:m


----------



## thomas19 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Helgoland*

Danke,
in Bezug auf das Nordseeangeln kenne ich noch den Begriff "Kap Horn-Kreuzer".
Das sind die Makrelen.:q


----------

